# Evah's pregnancy thread!



## SMW (Aug 8, 2014)

Time to officially introduce... Dunrobin's Eve of Perfection, lovingly called Evah. She's bred to Liz De Bem's Clear Brooks Buckaroo Boogie for an April 19, 2015 foal. My first foal, and one step closer to my dream of having and running my own operation.

second image:

Dad on top, mom on bottom (clipped out, she is a black bay and does turn bay after signifigant coat growth + sun bleach.)

third image:

Foaling calculator with mom listed as a bay (again, black bay with a fake dorsal stripe. can't be a smoky black since there is no cream parent.) Dad threw a solid black and a solid bay out of two black mares. Dad's out of a chestnut pinto (woodstock north crimson and clover) by a buckskin (alvadar's exclusively double), mom's out of a bay (acorn acres perfect harmony) by a liver chestnut (gingerbread farms jiminy cricket). Wouldn't complain if genetics skipped a few generations and gave me a buckskin... Just sayin!


----------



## SMW (Aug 8, 2014)

And some extra pictures... just cause. Below is her.. She's 88 days today, but naturally won't let me get any belly shots!


----------



## cassie (Aug 8, 2014)

congratulations!! will be exciting to watch her progress. she is beautiful... and Daddy... OH MY GOSH!



:drool

going to be a gorgeous baby!

and you think the wait will take for ever! but it's over in a blink of an eye and you will have your precious little baby!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Aug 9, 2014)

Congratulations and thanks for starting a thread . It will be nice to watch her throughout her pregnancy . Looking forward to seeing what she brings you


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 9, 2014)

Hi and welcome to the Nutty Nursery, so glad you decided to join us.





With your pretty girl and that handsome stallion this should be a gorgeous baby - really looking forward to following Evah through her pregnancy.


----------



## SMW (Aug 10, 2014)

Thanks all, I caught her standing in front of the wheelbarrow with her head buried in the poop from their pasture I picked. I'm on my phone or else I'd post a picture... Is this normal? I thought it was funny but kind of out there. Literally just put her head in the manure for over an hour and stood there.


----------



## SMW (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## AnnaC (Aug 12, 2014)

LOL!! Interesting - cant comment as I've never had this happen with any of mine!


----------



## SMW (Aug 14, 2014)

I was between slightly concerned and laughing. She started off scratching her chest on the manure fork... Then she just stood there lol


----------



## SMW (Oct 20, 2014)

162 days today. For five months she appears to be more like eight months. She's huge! Is that normal for second time pregnancy


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Oct 20, 2014)

Grab Some Pics for us all to see, that will give an idea of how she is coming along


----------



## AnnaC (Oct 22, 2014)

Cant wait to see the new pics, but yes, mares do differ with their pregnancy tummies and some 2nd foalers can look huge. After several foals my girls look pregnant all year round even if not!


----------



## SMW (Nov 2, 2014)

picture below is most recent. shes finally stopped ballooning and is staying put.. for now!


----------



## SMW (Nov 2, 2014)

161 days


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 3, 2014)

She's looking great, just perfect for her dates. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## SMW (Nov 3, 2014)

itd be nice if i could get proper pictures with her standing square rather than scrunched in together... but that mare is too smart for that!


----------



## SMW (Feb 15, 2015)

272 days when the side picture was taken. she's 279 days today.

As you can see, we are completely overcome by snow in NH. My fences are 4 foot tall, and in some places i had to free up the top wire. Got about 4" before these minis are making a run for it! No more!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 16, 2015)

WOW!! That is some snow!! She's looking great and you have plenty of time for all that snow to disappear before she's due to foal - thankfully!


----------



## lkblazin (Feb 16, 2015)

She looks great. Hopefully itll warm up soon for you.


----------



## Kim P (Feb 16, 2015)

I have to say that is a beautiful picture of them in the snow. So sorry it is so cold for you. Hope you get some warm sunshine soon!


----------



## SMW (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks all, evah would like to be a Floridian now. Lol. I seriously thought about building a temp stall in the basement for foaling time. Some places we have almost 6 feet of snow. We will have snowbanks until July!


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 16, 2015)

Your mare is beautiful. If you do have snow and cold weather, you'll be okay. The horses that live in New England are used to winter. My first foal was in April during a snowstorm in Vermont and all was well. Just be prepared with your heat lamps and towels and foaling blankets. And you have a beautiful barn facility too.

Can't wait to see your new addition.


----------



## SMW (Feb 16, 2015)

I actually don't have a barn, it's just a cover-it for a run in. we USED to be at Clear Brook Stables in hancock NH but have since moved 3x in the last year until I could bring them home. I have a foaling blanket and a foaling kit on hand. i'm HOPING to get her to a legitimate barn for the foaling.


----------



## SMW (Feb 22, 2015)

286 days! and another half a foot of snow -____-


----------



## Kim P (Feb 22, 2015)

Once again, beautiful snow pictures!


----------



## SMW (Feb 23, 2015)

she's starting to get ready to V out ever so slightly now, getting reeeally close. Farrier comes tomorrow in the morning, will check her over while she's occupied (i've never met a mare that hated being observed more than this one)


----------



## SMW (Feb 24, 2015)

-30 today... Farrier day, brought them in the garage after heating it with the torpedo heater for 10-15 minutes before bringing them in. Let one roam around while the other got her feet done, flexie the bay was opening toolbox drawers and walking around with wrenches she found. Not entirely preggo related, but thought I'd share.


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 25, 2015)

Adorable!!!


----------



## SMW (Mar 5, 2015)

Well we are at day 298... No signs of bag yet (hopefully not anytime immediately soon! We are still getting to 5 degrees at night)


----------



## Kim P (Mar 5, 2015)

That is a cute pic!


----------



## SMW (Mar 8, 2015)

301... It's begun.


----------



## SMW (Mar 8, 2015)

Both of these pictures were taken on day 298 for comparison. Third one was today's.


----------



## lkblazin (Mar 8, 2015)

I always like seeing the comparison between before and after pics. They are very helpful. I took a peek at your fb page and saw LA. Its wonderful that she has found a forever home that will care for her every need.


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 9, 2015)

Yes, I love seeing the comparison photos too. Hoping it warms for you and she's looking great.


----------



## weerunner (Mar 9, 2015)

That's a very nice starter udder. Yup she is on her way.


----------



## SMW (Mar 9, 2015)

Thank you, LA has been a blessing. From a wild eyed scared horse riddled with abuse in her past to the phenomenal lesson horse she is today. Same with little Evah here. She had a rough upbringing and it took a very long time for her to get over her "wild" ways. It took six months to be able to just walk right up to her with a halter and lead rope to put it on (she would make you chase her for hours and hours before that.) Love all my girls. According to the nail test this is a colt, plus that "frizz" test at the base of the tail, I can't remember what it was called. Should be interesting to see, won't be too long i'm sure! I'm guessing at the rate she's filling up we should see baby by or around 315-320.


----------



## SMW (Mar 18, 2015)

Still nothing, but slight bag development. Ahh I just want it here now!


----------



## MountainWoman (Mar 19, 2015)

I so know that feeling of wanting them to come right now. All of us on your thread are excited and we can't wait. It's a very exciting time!


----------



## SMW (Mar 19, 2015)

310 days


----------



## SMW (Mar 26, 2015)

forgot to get update pictures today... tomorrow. still not much. blew up overnight then seemed to slow down to almost a stop.


----------



## SMW (Mar 29, 2015)

321 days.... WAX.

have had a hard time feeling baby move entire pregnancy. should I be worried?


----------



## SMW (Mar 30, 2015)

Well we saw a foot kick out to the side today lol, bad enough I could see it from the kitchen window


----------



## SMW (Apr 3, 2015)

325 days. first picture is 320 for comparison


----------



## SMW (Apr 6, 2015)

328


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks like she is filling up


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 6, 2015)

looking Good


----------



## SMW (Apr 7, 2015)

I wish she'd fill up faster, i'm ready for him now!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 7, 2015)

Ahhha so its a him. I love trying to guess the gender.


----------



## SMW (Apr 9, 2015)

the nail test and the tail trick both supposedly say boy... we will see!

I would love a gelding amongst my herd of mares


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 9, 2015)

I love geldings too. Can't wait to see.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 9, 2015)

What's the tail trick??


----------



## SMW (Apr 9, 2015)

I'll try to find the link, but it had to do with frizzy tail at the base of the tail = male, no frizzies = female


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 10, 2015)

Ahhh OK I'm gonna be checkin tails this evening :-D


----------



## SMW (Apr 11, 2015)

333, we are finally really starting to get ready


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 11, 2015)

Wooooo wooo progress


----------



## SMW (Apr 12, 2015)

we are really close i think, i can see her bag from 10 feet away when she walks around. pictures don't do it justice on the size.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 12, 2015)

Oooh! Exciting!! Wishing you a safe foaling!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 12, 2015)

Looking great, someones been shopping for milk supplies


----------



## SMW (Apr 13, 2015)

so trying to get a different angle is extremely difficult with a mare that used to be feral and still holds on to some of that two years later.

335


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

I think I see a bit more filling


----------



## SMW (Apr 16, 2015)

Day 338... we are REALLY shopping now.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 16, 2015)

Wow I don't think there is any more room in there


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 16, 2015)

Looking good. A bit more to fill. But when her teats are pointed straight down she should be good and ready with the udder.


----------



## SMW (Apr 20, 2015)

Day 343 today and she's looking slightly v'd. Road trip to Vermont today so hopefully she doesn't foal while I'm 3 hours away getting a round pen


----------



## SMW (Apr 21, 2015)

344. the vulva skin is a slightly darker pink then normal, not scarlet yet.


----------



## SMW (Apr 22, 2015)

Evah foaled this morning around 8am. Bay Tobiano filly, unassisted birth. Red Bag delivery, Evah has earned her weight in gold on getting that baby out by herself. She's happy, healthy, and a complete love. Mom did not bag up or show any sign of labor when I checked on her at 730am. Sneaky mare. Was up all night checking for coyotes after hearing them late last night. Went back in the house to sleep for a while and as soon as I went inside she foaled.


----------



## SMW (Apr 22, 2015)

here she is - windchill's buckeroo bioshock


----------



## chandab (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats! What a little doll.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 22, 2015)

So so sweet. Congratulations!


----------



## Brody (Apr 22, 2015)

Congrats, glad everything turned out and you have a beautiful little one!


----------



## KLM (Apr 22, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations on the arrival of a gorgeous little filly



And hats off to Evah for getting baby out


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 22, 2015)

Congratulations!!! Wooo wee look at those long legs. She's like a gazel. And she has earned her weight in gold. Very proud mom


----------



## SMW (Apr 22, 2015)

so i've been corrected - although it LOOKED like red bag, it is not. thankful, her daddy was gelded today so she is his last and only girl. very happy with her


----------



## SMW (Apr 23, 2015)

We've decided to name her Eris. Daddy was gelded today so no more babies for him. Had to do an emergency move today as for whatever reason no matter how much I tried evah won't have her baby in the run in and everyone was soaked, baby soaked through her blanket. Towel dried and stuck everyone in my old goat pen that is 80% enclosed.. Little bit better of an option that doesn't flood like the run in ended up doing. They'll go back over in the morning if the weather is nice. Also offers a little more protection from outside animals.


----------



## SMW (Apr 23, 2015)

last picture is of her compared to her sire (above), brother freddy (same father), brother Diego (same father), and sister Perfektion (same mother)


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2015)

Many congratulations on your pretty little filly - love her smart cute rug!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2015)

O, I missed it! Congratulations!!! Pretty filly - just enuf white to be flashy, not enough to be totally muddy "looking" (we all know how dirty our minis/small ponies can get).

Are all the other pics of foals your stallions other babies?

The colt that I sold is now a gelding, so my girlfriends' foal will be his only one... We are still waiting for this foal!


----------



## SMW (Apr 27, 2015)

I do not own the other foals or the father (who was ironically gelded the day she was born)


----------



## SMW (Jun 13, 2015)

hard to believe she is coming on 2 months old already! second picture is at 3 weeks.


----------

